# RVGringo



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been away so long from here that I've grown stale. But this isn't about me.

Our friend, RVGRINGO, has been hospitalized in Guadalajara due to complications from diverticulitis. He entered the hospital on Monday and will be there until the weekend. Lady RVGRINGO says he is doing OK, they found and removed a blockage from his GI tract.

I am sure that many of us would like to send him regards and hopes for a full recovery.

He has his computer, of course, with him.

PM me for Lady RVGRINGO's email address.

The hospital is: Hospital Bernardette, Room 104, Hidalgo 930,Col Centro, Guad. 333 3825 4365.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> I've been away so long from here that I've grown stale. But this isn't about me.
> 
> Our friend, RVGRINGO, has been hospitalized in Guadalajara due to complications from diverticulitis. He entered the hospital on Monday and will be there until the weekend. Lady RVGRINGO says he is doing OK, they found and removed a blockage from his GI tract.
> 
> ...


Thanks FHBoy. That is literally just around the corner from me. I will stop by and see how he is doing.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Thanks FHBoy. That is literally just around the corner from me. I will stop by and see how he is doing.


When you see him, tell him I send wishes for his speedy recovery!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> When you see him, tell him I send wishes for his speedy recovery!


Will do.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Will do.


Gracias.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Get well soon, Ringo......


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I wanted to add my best wishes for Rvgringo and Mrs. Rvgringo. I hope he recovers as quickly as possible.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> When you see him, tell him I send wishes for his speedy recovery!


Me, too, please, Will.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I stopped by and spent an hour with RV and his wife. He is doing well. He is in good spirits. He complains of being a little spacey from the medication but it wasn't really apparent talking with him. They expect he will be released on Friday.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I stopped by and spent an hour with RV and his wife. He is doing well. He is in good spirits. He complains of being a little spacey from the medication but it wasn't really apparent talking with him. They expect he will be released on Friday.


Good news - thanks for the report!


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

I'm glad he's recovering, hope he can leave the hospital soon. Best wishes, RVGRINGO and Mrs RVGRINGO.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Holly Cow RV 
What a good thing it was that you found out about this and took care of it. You will be back up on the swings and trampoline soon. You take care and stop scaring your wife like this. (as well as those who love you). You will be in my thoughts. Wishing you the best of health. After you recoup you will probably have so much more energy than you did before the surgery. How will we keep up with you then? 
On a real serious note - there are a lot of us that have been guided and helped by you. You have a lot of friends that really care.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy to hear you are on the road to recovery RV. I always enjoy your postings and musings. Best of health and happiness to you both (Mr & Mrs)


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

surfrider said:


> On a real serious note - there are a lot of us that have been guided and helped by you. You have a lot of friends that really care.


I wholeheartedly second that motion.

I believe that among long time readers of this forum you hold a really special place with your numerous past postings and wise advice.

Hope that you have a full recovery from this episode.

Detailman & wife

:hug:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

All:

I stopped by and spent an hour with RV and spouse again today. He seems to be making steady progress. They are still planning to go home on Sunday. I mentioned to him that people here had been wishing him well. He hasn't been online. They just have a laptop and I think it isn't easy for him to use the small screen with his eyesight these days.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I see that RVGringo is back and posting again after his hospital stay. 

Wecome back RV.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I was just thinking about this this morning and came on like to see just how he was doing. I am so glad he is back WELCOME HOME RV


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your kind wishes. I was finally released on Monday, as I had a respiratory setback from my COPD. After 11 days in hospital, my wife is really happy that we are home. I am still shaky, but each day is a little better and I am not seeing a new cardiologist and pulmonologist to follow. Medications are being adjusted and my BP is responding; hopefully to a more stable state.
Special thanks to Will for his several visits.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Thanks to all of you for your kind wishes. I was finally released on Monday, as I had a respiratory setback from my COPD. After 11 days in hospital, my wife is really happy that we are home. I am still shaky, but each day is a little better and I am not seeing a new cardiologist and pulmonologist to follow. Medications are being adjusted and my BP is responding; hopefully to a more stable state.
> Special thanks to Will for his several visits.


We're all happy that you're doing much better and were finally able to go home. Eleven days is a long time to be in the hospital! Take care of yourself, RV.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Thanks to all of you for your kind wishes. I was finally released on Monday, as I had a respiratory setback from my COPD. After 11 days in hospital, my wife is really happy that we are home. I am still shaky, but each day is a little better and I am not seeing a new cardiologist and pulmonologist to follow. Medications are being adjusted and my BP is responding; hopefully to a more stable state.
> Special thanks to Will for his several visits.


I am very happy to hear that you are home and improving. Hope the meds stabilize your BP quickly.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

So glad that you are home. Take your time and get better!


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

I've posted little and read a good amount, and want to say it's great to hear that you're on the mend. Your valuable and helpful posts are appreciated, and you have been missed.


----------

